# Big Fix



## coakerb (Aug 16, 2002)

If you have not got it, this free software is a must a programme,check it out here:
http://www.bigfix.com/website/index.html

Overview
BigFix, Inc. was founded in 1997 to address a looming crisis in the computing industry - a world where thousands of software products interact with thousands of hardware products to produce an endless number of conflicts and bugs. Security holes and viruses threaten user data and system integrity. Sluggish performance and security breaches are constant risks. Lost revenue, soaring costs, downtime, and unhappy users are everyday occurrences.


----------



## Guest (Oct 17, 2002)

Hello coakerb,

How do you get on with Big Fix? I have seen articles in the past that suggest that it can cause problems on p.c.'s

Interested to here what you think of it.

T2


----------



## coakerb (Aug 16, 2002)

I downloaded it on a friends advice and am using Win98SE...I was amazed at the number of vunerabilities on my computer..in the following programs...Office 2000/Excel/IE 6.0/Win media player7.0 and some other software I was running.
It is wonderful and easy to use....the great thing is once it shows the problems you just highlight and click the problem line and the patch if needed is downloaded and installed.....I have been using it for two weeks now and not a problem of any kind....give it a try, is easy to uninstall it you want to.


----------



## RandyG (Jun 26, 2000)

I've been using it since August last year,and it was a great help. Sometime in the last few months it started doing nothing but concentrating on MS stuff, which has made it useless to me. I hit the MS update site once every few weeks, so do not need to be reminded of that. It used to let me know when updates were available to a lot of my software including Games, IrfanView, gosh I can't even remember at this stage.

They had loads of fixlet sites, but 2 that are now missing, and were the most useful were: Tucows (This Fixlet site will alert you to software updates available for download from Tucows.), and Games )This Fixlet site contains updates and patches for the most popular games that run on computers running Microsoft Windows. )

My 2 cents, not worth it anymore, unless you are running an Evesham PC, running Windows, and use the Autodesk suite.


----------



## Guest (Oct 18, 2002)

Hello RandyG

As I just cannot reach Windows Update, would Tucows give updates, etc. for Windows 98se?

Thanks
Bye,
T2


----------



## RandyG (Jun 26, 2000)

As I said,the Tucows site is nolonger using Bigfix fixlets.

If you have problems with accessing Windows update, then Bigfix would be a good alternative!


----------



## Guest (Oct 18, 2002)

Hello,

Well, I downloaded BigFix, set it up, but all it does is sit there telling me it is connecting to the site. Progress remains as 0% with nothing happening. 

T2


----------



## RandyG (Jun 26, 2000)

Are you using a firewall? Has it been allowed access?


----------



## Guest (Oct 19, 2002)

Hello RandyG.

Thanks for your reply. I use Zone Alarm Pro and Big Fix is allowed access. 

T2


----------



## flavallee (May 12, 2002)

I'm using BigFix 1.7.6.0 in both my 98SE and XP computers. I don't know yet how well it's going to find updates and patches, compared to CNET Catch-Up 1.31, but it seems to do a good job.

Frank's Windows 95/98 Tips


----------



## Guest (Oct 21, 2002)

Hello there,

I think I must have a particularly "contrary" p.c., with a mind of its own, because I still can't get Big Fix or Windows Update to operate.  

T2


----------



## flavallee (May 12, 2002)

Once you get BigFix installed, connect to your ISP, then activate it. Once its main window opens, it will do a quick scan of your computer and post any updates it finds. You want to let it install the fixlet that it finds for your particular operating system.

Frank's Windows 95/98 Tips


----------



## franca (Aug 26, 2002)

Hi Tuppence2.

I to use Big Fix have done for a while.

It's a good program once you have installed it you just leave it & let it do it's thing.

It will inform you if you need to fix a problem by sending you a request it will appear from the blue circle Big-Fix icon in your start-up task-bar at the right of you desktop it will say some- thing like Big-Fix has found a problem that needs your attention then you just click on it & Big Fix will open tell you what the prob is & give you a choice of what you want to do with it 

CU


----------



## Guest (Dec 29, 2002)

Hello franca,

Thanks for the information. If I go back to using IE, I will certainly try BigFix again. At the moment I am using a non-Microsoft browser called Mozilla.

Hope you are well. It's extremely wet back here in the old country.
I expect you have lots of snow


----------



## franca (Aug 26, 2002)

Hi T2. Glad to be of assistance.

No just rain, dont get much snow that's why we moved to this part of BC.

HAPPY NEW YEAR.


----------



## Guest (Dec 30, 2002)

Thanks franca - and a Happy 2003 to you and your family, too.

Bye
Penny.


----------

